# portmaster --check-depends



## Anonymous (Sep 6, 2009)

When I run portmaster --check-depends I get:


```
Checking kde-3.5.10_2
*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* ===>>> @pkgdep wavpack-4.50.1 is listed as a dependency
*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* ===>>> but there is no installed version

*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* ===>>> Delete this dependency data? [n]

Checking kdegraphics-3.5.10_4
*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* ===>>> @pkgdep portaudio-18.1_2 is listed as a dependency
*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* ===>>> but there is no installed version

*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* ===>>> Delete this dependency data? [n]

Checking kmplayer-0.10.0c_3,2
*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* ===>>> @pkgdep lirc-0.8.0_2 is listed as a dependency
*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* ===>>> but there is no installed version

*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* ===>>> Delete this dependency data? [n]

Checking mencoder-0.99.11_4
*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* ===>>> @pkgdep lirc-0.8.0_2 is listed as a dependency
*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* ===>>> but there is no installed version

*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* ===>>> Delete this dependency data? [n]
mplayerplug-in-3.55_3
*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* ===>>> @pkgdep lirc-0.8.0_2 is listed as a dependency
*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* ===>>> but there is no installed version

*beep* *beep* *beep* *beep* ===>>> Delete this dependency data? [n]
```

I have all three ports installed and I reinstalled them again but the problem 
is here still.

What is wrong, please?
Thanks.

-- 
Mitja
-----
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 6, 2009)

As far as I can see, these ports are actually not (or no longer) dependencies for the ports that are being checked. You can check for yourself by running [cmd=]make build-depends-list[/cmd] and [cmd=]make run-depends-list[/cmd] in the respective port directories. 

So answer 'yes' to these 'delete?' questions and run [cmd=]portmaster -s[/cmd] afterwards to deinstall ports that are no longer depended on by anything.


----------

